# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Απωκοδικοποιητής MPEG4  Με εξοδο VGA

## antykaps

Καλησπέρα

Ψάψνω καποιον Απωκοδικοποιητή MPEG4  Με εξοδο VGA μιας και εχω μια LCD  19 να πην παέι χαμένη

Υπάρχει κατι απο ελλάδα να μου προτείνετε?

Εχω βρεί αυτον απο aliexpress  αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παιζουν ελλαδα

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα απαντώ. Σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που αναγράφονται στην περιγραφή, παίζει και εδώ Ελλάδα: *Frequency Range: 174MHz-230MHz(VHF); 470MHz-862MHz(UHF)*

----------

